# COBWEB @ Belchertown Police Department



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Belchertown Police Department
June 15, 16, 17, 2005 

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AND THE BELCHERTOWN POLICE DEPARTMENT ARE NOW TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR THE BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL, TO BE HELD JUNE 15, 16, 17, 2005 FROM 8AM TO 4 PM. THE COST OF THE PROGRAM IS $229.00 PER OFFICER, WITH PAYMENT DUE ON OR BEFORE THE FIRST CLASS. TO RESERVE SEATS FOR THIS CLASS PLEASE CALL C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AT (781) 395-8708.


----------

